# "There was an error joining to the AirPort network "NETGEAR"



## Convert (Dec 11, 2004)

Everytime I try and connect to the new modem router, I get that error. Airport finds it, and it gives me the "...no trusted networks.....join "NETGEAR?". I click yes, and it does nothing, the range symbol on the menu bar remains grey. So I click it, and on the list of menus, theres NETGEAR. Click it, same error. All the Windows Laptops can connect...

Help?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 11, 2004)

How is the router configured?


----------



## Convert (Dec 11, 2004)

Could you explain that? Sorry, I know little about that kinda stuff.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 11, 2004)

Eldiablo is probably interested to settings such as MAC-filter, WEP key and DHCP settings. 
When you enter the webinterface of your router you should look for such options. Did YOU setup the router before? If so, did you ever set any of those filters up there or kept everything as default (the network name proposes that things are as default)?
However, the best way to troubleshoot network probs is to first connect via ethernet.  If everything is fine you should then try over the airport. Make sure you are very close to the router. Then make sure you have none of those filters (either IP or MAC filters) on and also turn off WEP and WPA. At this point the connection should be established. If not, we should even consider a problem on your mac..

PS: Thanks for the gmail invitation, Mo!


----------



## Convert (Dec 12, 2004)

That's perfectly ok  
It works fine by Ethernet (HA! I'm using a 10 metre cable, lol). Would an IP filter or MAC filter really allow the other laptops to connect, but not my mac?  I'll try turning them all off.
Thanks


----------



## iZero (Dec 12, 2004)

you have the latest update for airport?, and also does that wireless network maybe need a password?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 12, 2004)

Convert said:
			
		

> Would an IP filter or MAC filter really allow the other laptops to connect, but not my mac?  I'll try turning them all off.
> Thanks


The IP and MAC filters are for restricting computers. I have a MAC filter on and declared all my MAC addresses (2 for my tibook [ethernet + airport] and 2 for my ibook [ethernet + airport] and one for my pc [ethernet]) in the "allowed list". Every nic with another MAC address will not be able to join the network (neither over wifi nor over ethernet). 
Another option to protect your network from public access is the WEP or WPA encryption. This is just working for the wifi connection. The whole radio traffic will be encrypted once with an opened key and once with a shared key (I am not sure, but I think this is how WPA works). If you want to access a WEP protected network with your mac, you will need to specify a WEP key. Only with the right key you can access the wifi network..


----------



## Convert (Dec 12, 2004)

The WEP, all that stuff, is off.

I manually added my computer to the routers "accept list" via MAC Address and Name. Still no luck.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 12, 2004)

do you have any other wifi devices? Did you ever use the accesspoint from your router? Did you ever successfully connect your powerbook to a wireless network?


----------



## Convert (Dec 12, 2004)

We have another modem router, which wasn't as good, but my laptop did connect. And the Netgear one we have now, on the site, it says it works with Macs. I also took my powerbook to a friends house with the same model, and it worked.

We have never had a seperate router, always a modem router combo.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 12, 2004)

did you check for a firmware update? Actually the problem has nothing to do with the modem that is built in the router. You can't even connect to the accesspoint and lan. I would do this:
1. look for a newer firmware
2. reset the router
3. ask your friend to come to your place and try to connect to your router
4. hmmmmm, if all is updated and on default and not even your friends mac can connect, maybe something is wrong with the accesspoint of your router?!?

Let's hope it's not last..


----------

